# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  سؤال محتاج اجابه

## hos74

بحكم عملي اتعامل مع شخصيات كثيره عن قرب وكل واحد يختلف عن التاني في حاجان كتير والسؤال هو عن تحد هذه الشخصيات لم استطع التعامل معه حتى الان فهو متغير مشكلته عدم الثقه بنفسه وهو حزين جدا ورومانسي يترك دائما الجماعه لينفرد بنفسه ويبكي والسبب دائما هايف مع العلم انه احيانا يكون اكثر الموجودين مرح وفكاهه وخفة دم فماذا افعل له لاخرجه مما هو فيه واستغل طاقته في العمل فكلما جعلته يختار مهمه في العمل ( العمل تطوعي اي لعبة الكشافة وهو قائد لفريق وانا قائد المجموعه ) كلما جعلته يختار فرقه براحته ليبدأ العمل معها ويكون سعيدا وبعدها يحزن ويقول انا قائد فاشل فماذا افعل؟

----------


## د.عادل

> بحكم عملي اتعامل مع شخصيات كثيره عن قرب وكل واحد يختلف عن التاني في حاجات كتير والسؤال هو عن تحد هذه الشخصيات لم استطع التعامل معه حتى الان فهو متغير، مشكلته عدم الثقه بنفسه وهو حزين جدا ورومانسي، يترك دائما الجماعه لينفرد بنفسه ويبكي والسبب دائما هايف مع العلم انه احيانا يكون اكثر الموجودين مرح وفكاهه وخفة دم فماذا افعل له لاخرجه مما هو فيه واستغل طاقته في العمل فكلما جعلته يختار مهمه في العمل (العمل تطوعي اي لعبة الكشافة وهو قائد لفريق وانا قائد المجموعه) كلما جعلته يختار فرقه براحته ليبدأ العمل معها ويكون سعيدا وبعدها يحزن ويقول انا قائد فاشل فماذا افعل؟


لتقلب الحالة المزاجية اساب كثيرة ، وما استنتجه مما ذكرت ناتج عن خبرات حياتية سلبية مر بها الفرد اثناء طفولته، ولازالت تأثر عليه دون ان يشعر بها او حتى يتذكرها، وفي بعض الحالات يعرفها جيداً، ويندمج في تذكرها والإنغماس فيها، وكرد فعل يهرب من الاخرين ويفضل الوحدة، كتعبير عن رفضه لهذه الاحداث، وفي بعض الاحيان نجد العكس، يمرح ويهرج ويسعد كل من حوله، وهو هروب وقتي ينتهي سريعاً.

لذا يجب عليك نصحه بمراجعة طبيب نفساني، ليساعده من التخلص من هذا الماضي المخزون بعقله الباطن، وتدريبه عن كيفية التعايش مع الحاضر.
ان لم يستجب لزيارة الطبيب، فانصحه بعدم التعايش مع الحزن وتناسيه، وطرد اي وساوس او افكار تعكر صفوه وتسوء لحالته المزاجية.

التقرب لله وتقوية الايمان يشرح الصدر ويعين على تحمل مسؤوليات الحياة بما فيها من صعاب واحداث محزنة.

للجميع تحياتي.

----------


## shereno

هل للوظيفه تاتير على نفسية الشخص

----------


## shereno

هل للوظيفه تاتير على نفسية الشخص

----------

